# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  آیا دانشجو ها میتوانند ترمیم معدل بدهند؟

## Mr.Hossein

آیا دانشجو های پسر که سربازی نرفتن میتونن ترمیم معدل بدن؟

----------

